# UTV tire recommendation



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Full size Polaris Ranger. Been looking hard at the Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 for west Texas duty. Needed more for rocky type terrain with some minor rockcrawling duty thrown in. I'm not going to raise the suspension, just going to stay with stock tire sizes. Big grip aggressive mud tires don't seem to hold up very well in that type of duty but Carlisle AT489's aren't holding up too well either. The terrain on this ranch is tough... I've looked on the net and Kenda Bear claw might be another candidate but haven't seen any reviews. The Maxxis Bighorn and Bighorn 2.0 reviews are all positive, Ideas? opinions, thoughts? Thanks.. .


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

I have 2 Kawasaki Mules and I have tried all types of tires in West Texas on my ranch.. The best so far have been Mud Cats and the tires they sell at Sams Club with tread like Big Horns but 50 bucks cheaper per tire. These both have 8 ply tread and 4 ply sidewalls. The Sams tire comes with a warranty so if they wear uneven you can probably do something different or get them replaced. I now have the Sams Club tires on both with no issues.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*bighorns*

I have two atv's I use for the lease in west Texas (Langtry) and by far the bighorns are the best I have found. Not sure if they would be as good on a heavier SXS though.... Muleman hunts right down the road from me and has for years (he is freaking old) so he probably has it figured out pretty well.

Muleman if you read this sorry i just couldn't help myself!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Mm and dbg. I'm not quite that far west but the ranch I'm on in Carta Valley(between Rocksprings and Del Rio) is probably the toughest of the surrounding ranches. I'm sure going to look into the tires at Sams. Didn't think of them and $200 a set cheaper is worth looking at. That will buy a lot of corn or protein or alfalfa or fuel or....you get the idea. Thanks again!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Another vote for the bighorns


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Utv tires*

Moto max makes a tire that is like the big horn on steroids.


----------

